# Injection Soreness



## BigDyl (Feb 4, 2007)

It's pretty painful to walk after the injection from yesterday.  Quad shot.


I have taken my temperature (98.6), so I don't expect an infection just yet.  No redness, minimal swelling if any.

The pain seems to be below the injection site about an inch long in the muscle.  Could this be a nerve I hit?

I have read to use a heating pad/advil.  


Any ideas?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 4, 2007)

Is this your first quad shot? If so, find a new spot on the quad or else dont do it again. I never had good luck with quads personally.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 4, 2007)

Mudge said:


> Is this your first quad shot? If so, find a new spot on the quad or else dont do it again. I never had good luck with quads personally.




Yeah, I can't flex the inner quad muscle when I try.  It's weird, like I hit a nerve or something.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok, now my temp is 99.5.  Not good.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 4, 2007)

Now my temp is 98.6 again.  WTF? loll


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 4, 2007)

MikesB said:


> When it hits 101 then you can start to worry, 97-99 is normal.



Got ya.  Right now it's 99.2 again.  This thermometer must be broken.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 4, 2007)

Where you inject may be part of the issue too.  There are quite a few nerves in the quads.  I am still trying to find a painfree spot....currently hitting the outside of the quads. Check where you inject to make sure you are hitting the meat of the muscle.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 4, 2007)

Cardinal said:


> Where you inject may be part of the issue too.  There are quite a few nerves in the quads.  I am still trying to find a painfree spot....currently hitting the outside of the quads. Check where you inject to make sure you are hitting the meat of the muscle.



Do you have a picture of where the perfect spot is?

Spotinjections.com is absolutely no help.



I think I hit a nerve and that's why I can't friggin flex my quad right.


I went in with a 23g 1 inch pin.  Maybe i need a shorter pin, and 25g?


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 4, 2007)

The length pin you need probably depends on your bodyfat.  You can definitely try a 25g, it will just take longer to inject.  I'd stick with a 1.5" needle unless you are super lean.  You don't have to go all 1.5" in though.  I'd want to get it reasonably deep in the muscle though.

Unfortunately I don't have a good picture of where to inject.  

I just sit in a chair, flex the muscle and look at it.  I shoot a little to the outside...maybe a 40 degree rotation around my leg.  There is an especially hard clump of you quad there.  Tough to describe and you'll probably just have to try spots by trial and error anyhow.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 4, 2007)

Cardinal said:


> The length pin you need probably depends on your bodyfat.  You can definitely try a 25g, it will just take longer to inject.  I'd stick with a 1.5" needle unless you are super lean.  You don't have to go all 1.5" in though.  I'd want to get it reasonably deep in the muscle though.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have a good picture of where to inject.
> 
> I just sit in a chair, flex the muscle and look at it.  I shoot a little to the outside...maybe a 40 degree rotation around my leg.  There is an especially hard clump of you quad there.  Tough to describe and you'll probably just have to try spots by trial and error anyhow.



I went all the way in with 1 inch, in a very lean part of the leg, so I know i was in muscle.  I probably went too far in infact, and hit a nerve and f'd it up, because it's sore as hell, and is preventing me from lifting.


----------



## nicsta05 (Feb 4, 2007)

I know that the spotinjection pics are useless but ive been injecting in same spot every week switchin leg each weak with a 1.5" and my only problem is my left leg I think I ahve alot of scar tissue but I find, and this is probly some bad advice, but right after I do my shot I do some exercices like cardio and the next day im fine all the time.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 4, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Now my temp is 98.6 again.  WTF? loll



You are supposed to measure more than once daily, and the spot most accurate is not on your forehead or in your mouth.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 4, 2007)

Mudge said:


> You are supposed to measure more than once daily, and the spot most accurate is not on your forehead or in your mouth.



Well if that's the case, then I'm gonna say it's up slightly but not over the 99 degrees range.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 4, 2007)

I ahd that from my first 2 shots during my first and only cycle. I shot in my delts, and had much better sucess. If you shot into the same spot, the injection site soreness will eventually stop happening, or atleast it did with me. Suck it up dude, your gonna be huge soon.


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 4, 2007)

Hope you alright bigdyl!


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 4, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I ahd that from my first 2 shots during my first and only cycle. I shot in my delts, and had much better sucess. If you shot into the same spot, the injection site soreness will eventually stop happening, or atleast it did with me. Suck it up dude, your gonna be huge soon.



Yeah I'll get big if my legs don't hurt so badly that I can't even lift...ROFL


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 4, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Hope you alright bigdyl!


----------



## largepkg (Feb 4, 2007)

Daryl, don't sweat it Bro. I still get some painful ones now and again. I remember the first shot or I should say I remember the following day. Dear god I thought something was seriously wrong. 

Fact is, more than likely you did everything right and have nothing to worry about. I found that after some time of shooting in the same spot the more comfortable it becomes. 

Just make sure your temp stays within normal ranges and the injection area doesn't become very inflamed. Again, more than likely you are doing everything properly.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 4, 2007)

I really thought I did everything perfectly. 


Maybe my body needs to adjust to this new substance, or adjust to the long esters--and that's why I feel sick.


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 4, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I really thought I did everything perfectly.
> 
> 
> Maybe my body needs to adjust to this new substance, or adjust to the long esters--and that's why I feel sick.
> ...



I got light headed after my first shot, but I later realized that it was just my mind playing tricks on me. Don't worry, it happens to a lot of people after their first shot. 

Also, think about what I said about doing them in your delts. I had the most sucess in my delt, because the soreness didn't bother me as bad as it would in the butt or hip. You don't walk and sit with you delt.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 4, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I got light headed after my first shot, but I later realized that it was just my mind playing tricks on me. Don't worry, it happens to a lot of people after their first shot.
> 
> Also, think about what I said about doing them in your delts. I had the most sucess in my delt, because the soreness didn't bother me as bad as it would in the butt or hip. You don't walk and sit with you delt.



What size did you use for your delt?  1/2 inch 25g?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 4, 2007)

21 gauge x 1.1/2


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 4, 2007)

KelJu said:


> 21 gauge x 1.1/2



Good  lord that's a large gauge.  


there is no way you could penetrate 1.5 inches in without hitting bone?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 4, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Good  lord that's a large gauge.
> 
> 
> there is no way you could penetrate 1.5 inches in without hitting bone?



I didn't go all the way in. I only went in half way, and all of my injects went perfectly.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 4, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I didn't go all the way in. I only went in half way, and all of my injects went perfectly.




Got a pic of where you injected?


----------



## musclepump (Feb 4, 2007)

25g 1" for Delts and Triceps. Lovely.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 5, 2007)

It's still sore as hell today.  I can barely walk on my friggin leg.

No signs of infection.  No redness or warm, minimal swelling.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 5, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> It's still sore as hell today. I can barely walk on my friggin leg.
> 
> No signs of infection. No redness or warm, minimal swelling.


 
Lesson learned. Don't use the quad anymore.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 5, 2007)

musclepump said:


> Lesson learned. Don't use the quad anymore.



What should I use, delt?


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 5, 2007)

delts are the best, i would shoot there everytime if i could


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

kicka19 said:


> if i could



What does that mean?


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 5, 2007)

kicka19 said:


> delts are the best, i would shoot there everytime if i could



Why can't you?


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 5, 2007)

The good new is, if I can start having injections being not sore, I might actually make some gains!


----------



## musclepump (Feb 5, 2007)

He's probably using Prop, which requires injections too frequently for delts each time. If you're using En or Cyp and only pin once a week, you can use just your delts. That way you're only hitting one every two weeks.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 5, 2007)

Is it possible to give yourself nerve damage from an injection?  I mean I think I really did something, and it's not going away.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

musclepump said:


> He's probably using Prop, which requires injections too frequently for delts each time. If you're using En or Cyp and only pin once a week, you can use just your delts. That way you're only hitting one every two weeks.



I did prop, and I took 2 injections in each shoulder every week.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 5, 2007)

Update:  Well I can't seem to flex the quad properly still.

If i stand up and try to flex it, it spasms a bit, but I can't keep it steadily flexed.  It's like a nerve is misfiring or something.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 5, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> What should I use, delt?



If you aren't pretty experienced giving shots, why not just use your glutes.  I am not even sure you would need to inject anywhere else unless you are using short esters.  

You'll know if you hit a nerve when you inject.  I pretty much never hit nerves in the glutes.  There just aren't that many to hit.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 5, 2007)

Cardinal said:


> If you aren't pretty experienced giving shots, why not just use your glutes.  I am not even sure you would need to inject anywhere else unless you are using short esters.
> 
> You'll know if you hit a nerve when you inject.  I pretty much never hit nerves in the glutes.  There just aren't that many to hit.



Thanks man.

So do you think my quad paralysis/soreness is due to hitting a nerve?


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm going to kill myself...


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I'm going to kill myself...



Just get some sleep. It won't hurt as much in the morning.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Just get some sleep. It won't hurt as much in the morning.



That's what I thought last night.  But no change.


I really hope it will... or I don't know if I can handle this shit...


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> That's what I thought last night.  But no change.
> 
> 
> I really hope it will... or I don't know if I can handle this shit...



Lawl, you can handle it. I felt the same way after my first injection.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 6, 2007)

Day 3:  Quad feels the same.  It's such that I scream out in pain when I sit down in the car.


I don't care what anyone says, this isn't normal.  There is no way it is this painful.  It's not going away either.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 6, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Day 3:  Quad feels the same.  It's such that I scream out in pain when I sit down in the car.
> 
> 
> I don't care what anyone says, this isn't normal.  There is no way it is this painful.  It's not going away either.



Maybe you should go see a doctor. You say it has been terribly painful for 3 or 4 days now?


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 6, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Maybe you should go see a doctor. You say it has been terribly painful for 3 or 4 days now?



Yeah, but it wasn't painful after the injection.  Only the day after.  This is day 3.


Some people on other boards are saying it's probably the BA.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 6, 2007)

I have no idea what I'd tell a doctor anyways.


----------



## largepkg (Feb 6, 2007)

Daryl, I obviously can't tell you it's nothing, I can only share my experience. My first two shots were glutes. After (the next day) the first shot into my right glute I was in so much pain I couldn't sit down on that cheek. I was in so much pain that I almost went to the doctor. Three days later I had to shot again and this time I shot into the left glute. Guess what? Now I had two fucking painful butt cheeks. 

Moral of the story is I've been where you're at. Is yours potentially more trouble? Possibly, but don't think you're alone. I know very few people who haven't gone through this.

Seriously, I couldn't sit down anywhere. When I drove to work I was almost in tears getting into my car.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks for the support man.


Actually as the day goes on I can walk a little faster and support a little more weight on the leg than yesterday, so maybe it's getting better slowly.


----------



## The Iron Bull (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey bro.....

Here is the whole thing......
if you feel anything when you are sliding in the needle (I hope you dont jab),
pull out and try again.

Because you should not feel anything after piercing the skin.

For me personally, hitting the middle towards the outside of the quad is the best. I hardly ever hit anything.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Feb 6, 2007)

When I used bold cyp, sometimes I couldn't even bend over to put my socks on.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 6, 2007)

The Iron Bull said:


> Hey bro.....
> 
> Here is the whole thing......
> if you feel anything when you are sliding in the needle (I hope you dont jab),
> ...



That's where I hit, the outside of the quad.

I didn't feel anything except the very tip of the needle seemed close to a nerve, it twinged a tiny bit, but I didn't get any shooting pain when or after I injected.  Only the day after.


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 6, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Why can't you?



prop so i rotate right glute, left delt, left glute, right delt. i have done each delts twice in a row(as in front than side) but would rather not have any more oil in any one muscle than possible


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 6, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Yeah, but it wasn't painful after the injection.  Only the day after.  This is day 3.
> 
> 
> Some people on other boards are saying it's probably the BA.



I think it is the BA also.  Nothing you have described is really consistent with nerve damage.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 6, 2007)

Cardinal said:


> I think it is the BA also.  Nothing you have described is really consistent with nerve damage.



What would be consistent with nerve damage?


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Feb 6, 2007)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> When I used bold cyp, sometimes I couldn't even bend over to put my socks on.



EDIT: I meant bold prop


----------



## musclepump (Feb 6, 2007)

Are you sure your gear is clean man? What label?


----------



## musclepump (Feb 6, 2007)

Also - try delts or hip shots. They're both cake and IMO, the easiest places you can shoot throughout the body.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 6, 2007)

musclepump said:


> Are you sure your gear is clean man? What label?



Swisher.  From what I can see it's 100% legit.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah, Swisher should be good to go. Not sure why you're having such a bad time. Hopefully it'll pass.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 6, 2007)

musclepump said:


> Yeah, Swisher should be good to go. Not sure why you're having such a bad time. Hopefully it'll pass.



Thanks,

Yeah hopefully.  I'll give it a few more days to work itself out.


I may get some weaker stuff like 250mgs a ml and run that instead, but I think i'll try a delt first with this stuff.


The quad will hopefully get better, but if it doesn't... I don't know.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 6, 2007)

A buddy of mine just shot Test LE (400mg) in his delt today... no pain at all.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm telling you BigD, hit your delt. You don???t have to sit and walk with your shoulder. I had 6 weeks of flawless injections, except my first one hurt like a mofo for 4 days. I bet by tomorrow the pain will be going away.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 6, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I'm telling you BigD, hit your delt. You don???t have to sit and walk with your shoulder. I had 6 weeks of flawless injections, except my first one hurt like a mofo for 4 days. I bet by tomorrow the pain will be going away.



Yeah I'll do that.


If this quad shit doesn't go away I think I'll kill myself though, as I can't do anything.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 7, 2007)

Day 4:

Swish is saying the concentration was 375 mg per ML.  Wow, I guess that could have something to do with it.


Quad is still sore as fuck, but I may be getting 2% better everyday.  It's still weak, and I can't flex it correctly, and I still limp.  I can sleep on my side now however, which is an improvement.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 7, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Day 4:
> 
> Swish is saying the concentration was 375 mg per ML.




What did you inject again?


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 7, 2007)

KelJu said:


> What did you inject again?



1 ML.  Test-E.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 7, 2007)

See my post above. A friend of mine used 400mg Test E with no problems whatsoever. And Swisher has always been quality. Are you sure you didn't have like a seizure in the middle of your inject?


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 7, 2007)

musclepump said:


> See my post above. A friend of mine used 400mg Test E with no problems whatsoever. And Swisher has always been quality. Are you sure you didn't have like a seizure in the middle of your inject?



LOL.  I think i'd know if I had a seizure.  What would that have to do with it though?

It didn't hurt at the time of the injection, or the following hours after.  Only when I work up the next morning.  And it's still pretty damn close to feeling the same way 3 days later.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 7, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> LOL. I think i'd know if I had a seizure. What would that have to do with it though?


 
It was a joke. I was insinuating you may have moved that needle around a hell of a lot more than you thought when it was in the muscle.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 7, 2007)

musclepump said:


> It was a joke. I was insinuating you may have moved that needle around a hell of a lot more than you thought when it was in the muscle.



I may have moved it a bit, I think I may have twisted it in a circle... is that bad?  Didn't hurt at the time.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 7, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I may have moved it a bit, I think I may have twisted it in a circle... is that bad? Didn't hurt at the time.


 
Your adrenaline may have just been up because you were finally giving it the ole' college try. Keeping it still is your best bet for least pain.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 7, 2007)

Well I'm slowly going insane, but I think it feels a tiny  bit better.  I think I'll go do some heavy squats (rofl j/k)

But i'll at least do upper body tonight.

On a side note I feel 1000 times better than Monday. (as far as test flu)


----------



## musclepump (Feb 7, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Well I'm slowly going insane, but I think it feels a tiny  bit better.  I think I'll go do some heavy squats (rofl j/k)
> 
> But i'll at least do upper body tonight.
> 
> On a side note I feel 1000 times better than Monday. (as far as test flu)



Have you been massaging the area? Taking hot baths? Heating pad?


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 7, 2007)

musclepump said:


> Have you been massaging the area? Taking hot baths? Heating pad?



I'll let you massage it.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 7, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I'll let you massage it.



Yep. So I'm done with this thread now.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 7, 2007)

musclepump said:


> Yep. So I'm done with this thread now.



ROFL, i'm jokin' dude.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 7, 2007)

Lifting upper body today.  Cannot wait until I can do legs again.



Need to monitor BP, which I haven't been doing, but I've only taken one small shot anyways... and have been taking cycle support 2x a day.  Will add a baby aspirin + fish oils for blood thinning.


My heart rate is definetly up 10-15 beats a minute which I guess is normal.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 7, 2007)

Lifted upper body today.


Did 13 sets of various upper body exersizes.   I started to fatigue a little twoards the end which is unusual.

I did 15 minutes of lighter cardio at the end.

In 1 week I've gone from cardio hero to cardio zero.  My heart rate BPM is up at least 20 bpm higher than usual.  Is that normal?

I mean it was about 2 minutes or so after my last set, so it could have been a little high from the last set, but when I got on the elliptical expecting to see 115-120ish, it was 132, and as I went faster it climbed to 140's, and at the very end 150.


Normally I would have to fight to get it into the 140's


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 7, 2007)

Injection area is a little pink, and warm after workout.  That's no good.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 7, 2007)

My bro's holdin' out on me, rofl:


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 8, 2007)

LOL, being on IM isn't my day job, ya know?  
Androgens increase sympathetic output to an extent, especially epinephrine. Hence the increased heart rate. Nothing to be concerned about if resting BP is within range. I'd lay off any stims and pumps supps if you take them. What supplements are you on? Don't sweat the sorness. As long as you hit the rights spots and don't get an infection, you're cool.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 8, 2007)

What's normal range?


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 8, 2007)

Pirate! said:


> LOL, being on IM isn't my day job, ya know?
> Androgens increase sympathetic output to an extent, especially epinephrine. Hence the increased heart rate. Nothing to be concerned about if resting BP is within range. I'd lay off any stims and pumps supps if you take them. What supplements are you on? Don't sweat the sorness. As long as you hit the rights spots and don't get an infection, you're cool.



Hey bro, I expect nothing less than you to check IM 24/7!


----------



## zombul (Feb 8, 2007)

Damn I take it your still feeling like shit bro.I have debated cycles and have researched for quite some time but am getting leary after the shit your going through.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 8, 2007)

zombul said:


> Damn I take it your still feeling like shit bro.I have debated cycles and have researched for quite some time but am getting leary after the shit your going through.



I feel good now actually.  It's the first 2-3 days that got me.

My quad is still sore, but the cause is debatable, as the gear I have is supposedly wayyyy overdosed, and or the BA is extremely iritating to me.


My quad is getting better as I can walk normally, and do cardio.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 8, 2007)

On a side note, I realized there would be sides, I just didn't expect them so soon.


----------



## zombul (Feb 8, 2007)

Or that drastic I am guessing?


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 8, 2007)

zombul said:


> Or that drastic I am guessing?



Well expect your resting heart rate to go up around 10-15 bpm.

Your blood preassure will go up, but it's up to your genetics and current diet on how much.   Dys and Sys may go up 10-20.

You will feel hot.

You may get the "test flu" for the first 2-3 days.

Your injection location may be sore as fuck for a week.

You may lose your appetite sometimes and have  more of one others.

You may feel a more tired, and a little fatique.  Sometimes you can't sleep, other times you can.



Day 5.


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 8, 2007)

Doesn't sound like fun think I'll stick to my creatine


----------



## zombul (Feb 8, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Well expect your resting heart rate to go up around 10-15 bpm.
> 
> Your blood preassure will go up, but it's up to your genetics and current diet on how much.   Dys and Sys may go up 10-20.
> 
> ...



I have been researching since before I came to IM and quitely scouring the board and you are making me cautious.Back to the books I guess I need more info.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 8, 2007)

zombul said:


> I have been researching since before I came to IM and quitely scouring the board and you are making me cautious.Back to the books I guess I need more info.



I've done the same, and no researching has prepared me for it.

I'm fine though.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 8, 2007)

The thing is I'm sure everyone reacts to it differently.


I'm sensitive to everything myself, so some sides could be anxiety related.


----------



## zombul (Feb 8, 2007)

I have debated doing a stand alone cycle of test e for about 10wks @500mg.I think I will run the test solo the first time out.I hate seing someone with bad sides this quickly that seem this drastic but I will continue my planning.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 8, 2007)

Expect sides.

Don't be suprised.


500mg EW is more than I'm doing.


----------



## largepkg (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Daryl, you ever consider diluting with some oil? My first cycle was test LE. It was 400mg/ml and like I've said before, hurt like all hell. 

My source told me to dilute with cotton seed oil and it would cut the pain. Sure enough, it worked. Just a thought.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 8, 2007)

largepkg said:


> Hey Daryl, you ever consider diluting with some oil? My first cycle was test LE. It was 400mg/ml and like I've said before, hurt like all hell.
> 
> My source told me to dilute with cotton seed oil and it would cut the pain. Sure enough, it worked. Just a thought.



Mine is 375 lm/ML.

I don't care if it's sore.  It's the "so sore it's crippling" part that gets me.  I can walk better now, but damn if it's not still sore.

I'm gettin' some oil to dilute it with, but I have no clue how much to use.  The more oil I use the more amount of fluid I inject...


----------



## The Iron Bull (Feb 8, 2007)

All I have to say is get another source....one with higher quaility.

Now a days, you should not get sore, especially off of TestE.
Its the way its being made.

I injected *200mg of TestP* into my delt with no pain whats so ever.

I dont know if know but TestP is one of the most painful injects to do...at 100mg!

I'm also using TrenA at 150mg with no pain.

The TestP is water clear and the TrenA is very light for Tren.
The TestE is very light also, not thick oil looking at all.

Swisher is good but not that good.......Superior is better.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Feb 9, 2007)

its the gear making you sore...I used some 400/mg/ml deca once and I thought my leg was going to fall off....and I can shoot TestE and Prop in my quads without TOO much pain. But that high mg/ml stuff is real painful....I even shot it in my glutes and almost could'nt walk...the only way I would do it now is to cut it with other oil, or mix it with something less mg/ml.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 9, 2007)

The test-e has a water consistency, but is amber colored.


I have nothing to cut it with for the next shot...so should i wait until i get the oil in, or bite the bullet with a delt shot from hell?


----------



## ABCs (Feb 9, 2007)

Glad to hear it worked out for you Dyl. If you kicked the bucket, who the hell would I fight with on here?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 9, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> The test-e has a water consistency, but is amber colored.
> 
> 
> I have nothing to cut it with for the next shot...so should i wait until i get the oil in, or bite the bullet with a delt shot from hell?



Do a delt shot, and we can suffer together.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 9, 2007)

You better not be starting already.  You need cycle support 2x a day and a blood preassure monitor at least.


No tren!


----------



## fufu (Feb 9, 2007)

Bigdyl,

   Get better.

Love,
Fufu

PS - try some meatcakes, might make you feel better.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 9, 2007)

Bp = 124/59


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Feb 9, 2007)

BigDyl, go to a store and buy any of the following oils- walnut, safflower, grapeseed, cottonseed, etc... Bake it at at 275 for an hour or so. It won't fully sterilize it, so IMO go to getpinz.com and buy a filter and run it through that.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 9, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> You better not be starting already.  You need cycle support 2x a day and a blood preassure monitor at least.
> 
> 
> No tren!



Ordered cycle support yesterday, they promised 3 day delivery. 

BP 130 / 78

Sorry, but I couldn't help myself. I want to be swole!

This morning I did:

250mg Enanthate & 75mg Tren Acetate



			
				KelJu said:
			
		

> I'll do these bi-weekly for as long as I feel like I have control over things. The deal I made with myself was that I will have to step outside myself once a day to check things out. If everything looks ok, I'll step back inside and finish my day. I think they call that observing ego. I'm also going to report everything, because sometimes an outside perspective is good.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 9, 2007)

Ok, I know I said I was done with this thread after Dyl's gay advance, but man, that BP is whack. Get some Co-Q10 and Hawthorne Berry extract stat.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 9, 2007)

musclepump said:


> Ok, I know I said I was done with this thread after Dyl's gay advance, but man, that BP is whack. Get some Co-Q10 and Hawthorne Berry extract stat.



Actually 130 is my nromal BP. My BP use to run 14-150 for almost 2  to 3 years. 130 is the best it has been in almost 10 years.

But, thank for the advice, I might pick up some Hawthorne Berry extract tomorrow.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 9, 2007)

musclepump said:


> Ok, I know I said I was done with this thread after Dyl's gay advance, but man, that BP is whack. Get some Co-Q10 and Hawthorne Berry extract stat.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 9, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Ordered cycle support yesterday, they promised 3 day delivery.
> 
> BP 130 / 78
> 
> ...



The whole point is I'm supposed to catch up to some of your pressing numbers while you maintain.  Not you get even stronger.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 10, 2007)

Lawl, I forgot I shot yesterday. I haven't the slightest bit of pain in my delt.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 10, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Lawl, I forgot I shot yesterday. I haven't the slightest bit of pain in my delt.


----------



## largepkg (Feb 10, 2007)

BigDyl said:


>



How did your second injection go Dookie?


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 10, 2007)

largepkg said:


> How did your second injection go Dookie?



Good.  I know it's going to be sore tommorow because I'm feeling it starting to get a tiny bit sore now.  I still don't have oil to cut it with until the next shoot.

I'm going to start doing it 2x a week instead of 1x a week and cut the dose in half.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Feb 10, 2007)

Did you get a handheld massager like I suggested?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 10, 2007)

Dude, your shit shouldn't be hurting this bad. Your bottle might by dirty.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 11, 2007)

It's the high concentration of powder/BA from what I've heard.


The delt is not nearly as sore today as the quad was.  It's very managable.  The quad wasn't.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 11, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> It's the high concentration of powder/BA from what I've heard.
> 
> 
> The delt is not nearly as sore today as the quad was.  It's very managable.  The quad wasn't.





Glad to hear it.


----------



## fufu (Feb 11, 2007)

Good stuff.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 12, 2007)

That BP is crazy. Do you have some condition?


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 12, 2007)

musclepump said:


> That BP is crazy. Do you have some condition?



Who, mine?

My blood preassure is around 120-125 over 60-65.  Is that bad?

I started at 114/58, so it went up about 5-10 points.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 12, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Who, mine?
> 
> My blood preassure is around 120-125 over 60-65. Is that bad?
> 
> I started at 114/58, so it went up about 5-10 points.


 
KelJu


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 12, 2007)

musclepump said:


> KelJu



Well what is considered bad?  Mine will probably keep going up.


----------



## zombul (Feb 12, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Well what is considered bad?  Mine will probably keep going up.



So the trap shot I take it was much better?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 12, 2007)

musclepump said:


> That BP is crazy. Do you have some condition?



Yeah. My condition is called high blood pressure! Lawl, seriously. Everyone on my father's side of the family die at between 50-70 of a heart attack. It goes without exception. I expect to die around 60 years of age of a heart attack.

My BP was closer to 145/90 during my freshman year of college and I was snorting meth just to get to class on time.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 12, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Yeah. My condition is called high blood pressure! Lawl, seriously. Everyone on my father's side of the family die at between 50-70 of a heart attack. It goes without exception. I expect to die around 60 years of age of a heart attack.
> 
> My BP was closer to 145/90 during my freshman year of college and I was snorting meth just to get to class on time.



You need some cycle support son!

Also, I might double up on hawthorn berry.  You should too.


Maybe a baby aspirin in the morning, and at night.  And fish oils with every meal to thin the blood.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 12, 2007)

zombul said:


> So the trap shot I take it was much better?



Delt.  And it's sore but not as bad as quad.  Not even close.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 12, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> You need some cycle support son!
> 
> Also, I might double up on hawthorn berry.  You should too.
> 
> ...



Cycle support is at the post office. I am about to drive over there and pick it up. I have fish oil capsules, which I might add to 2 meals a day. I will be eating lots of fish so I don't think I'll need to add fish oil on top of salmon.

I have aspirin, so I'll get them in half and add a half to my morning regiment.
I forgot to pick up hawthorn berry, I am about to pick it up on my way to the post office. 

I took my second injection this morning without a problem. 

I'm also going to the message therapy school here in Mobile, and have the professor, teacher, or whatever the fuck you call the guy and get a deep tissue message to help me delts loosen up. The gear is causing my shoulders to tighten up. This is new to me.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 12, 2007)

Also if any other genius' wanna chime in about what would be good for lowering BP besides what we mentioned.

Any over the counter beta blockers?


----------



## musclepump (Feb 12, 2007)

Hawthorne Berry is good, Co-Q10 is also good. Take both.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Feb 13, 2007)

I take Lotrel for my pressure....its got my pressure way down...from like 150/90 ish to 128/78 last time I checked it....so I'm happy with that. My grandma had high pressure for her whole life and lived to be 93.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 13, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I take Lotrel for my pressure....its got my pressure way down...from like 150/90 ish to 128/78 last time I checked it....so I'm happy with that. My grandma had high pressure for her whole life and lived to be 93.



Holy god!  150/90?


Where do you get Lotrel?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Feb 13, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Holy god!  150/90?
> 
> 
> Where do you get Lotrel?




yeah as bad as 160/90 before meds....on cycle like 170/110...have not cycles since being on the meds, but right now on nothing but whey its 120's/70's....if it stays the same or goes up a bit on cycle I wouldn't care....cause you live with 160/90 for many years...a 12 weeks won't do shit....and who knows maybe it will stay the same if I ever decide to take anything again.


Oh and you need your doctor to give it to you...and I hope you have insurance because its $$$


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 13, 2007)

Not sure how I could convince a doc to give me any because off cycle I'm like 112/58


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Feb 13, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Not sure how I could convince a doc to give me any because off cycle I'm like 112/58



Your pressure on cycle is only borderline high. So with that said I wouldn't do anything because your off cycle pressure is just fine. So unless you are planning on being on cycle for the next decade I wouldn't take anything....if I were you I would look into taking Lasix to cut down on water you are holding while on cycle. That alone should lower your pressure. If you go that route make sure you eat a banana or two each day...Lasix is not a potassium sparing drug.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 14, 2007)

Lasix, is that prescrip?


Also, what about arimidex?  That cuts down on water too.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Feb 14, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Lasix, is that prescrip?
> 
> 
> Also, what about arimidex?  That cuts down on water too.



Yea that is a water pill...it will make you pee out most of the water you are holding...in return it should lower your pressure. You can order it from Mexico and its super cheap. Its not scheduled drug so customs will not take it if they check your package. 

Arimidex is an AI so that will prevent you from retaining the water to begin with. Probably not totally needed unless you are on high doses of AS. If you go that route one of the board sponsors sells it as a research product for a reasonable price.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah I guess ag-guys has aromasin which is the same as arimidex.


10 mgs EOD sound good for aromasin?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Feb 14, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Yeah I guess ag-guys has aromasin which is the same as arimidex.
> 
> 
> 10 mgs EOD sound good for aromasin?



Its not the same drug....and I've never taken aromasin or even looked into it. Maybe you can post a thread about it, or seach for it. I am sure others on here have taken in. I know 10mg of Arimidex is not a dose you would be taking EOD. more like 1mg.

If you mean they do the same thing...then ok, but they are not the same drug.


----------



## dickMan07 (Jul 4, 2007)

BigDyl, did you continue with the shots from swih? I started the same test e (says 300mg/ml) from swish, took 3 shots until now, left/right gluts and left quads. After each shot i ended up with soreness & pain, unable to sit & walk properly.. I even had a friend do the quad inject just to rule out my error..

I only have my right quad now that's ok so want to know how it progressed for you after few weeks before i get that also in pain...


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 8, 2007)

dickMan07 said:


> BigDyl, did you continue with the shots from swih? I started the same test e (says 300mg/ml) from swish, took 3 shots until now, left/right gluts and left quads. After each shot i ended up with soreness & pain, unable to sit & walk properly.. I even had a friend do the quad inject just to rule out my error..
> 
> I only have my right quad now that's ok so want to know how it progressed for you after few weeks before i get that also in pain...



It's too strong.  Cut the test with some sterilized grapeseed oil.  Bring the concentration down to around 200mg/ml.


----------



## dickMan07 (Jul 8, 2007)

ok cool thanks. I'm changing brands for now, will try this again during my last week of cycle.


----------



## microtel (Jul 11, 2007)

Mudge said:


> Is this your first quad shot? If so, find a new spot on the quad or else dont do it again. I never had good luck with quads personally.




Never had any luck with quad injections??  Where's a better mark??


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 18, 2007)

dickMan07 said:


> ok cool thanks. I'm changing brands for now, will try this again during my last week of cycle.



Oh, and supposedly 300 mg per ml is actually 375 mg per ml from what I was told from that batch.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 18, 2007)

microtel said:


> Never had any luck with quad injections??  Where's a better mark??



I have had anything but total success with delt shots. I was taking 2 shots in each delt per week, and had minimal pain afterwards. Just shoot before bed, and the pain should be gone by morning if you shot it right.


----------

